# Avatars!



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Loving some of your avatars - some are cute, some are funny!

And some say sooo much about you!

I chose mine quite simply because it is of my lovely girlie whom I found through this forum!

So why did you choose your avatar?


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

It's my bestest boy  and the reason i am here


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

gorgeous said:


> Loving some of your avatars - some are cute, some are funny!
> 
> And some say sooo much about you!
> 
> ...


Coz I am dirty minded, love joking around and having fun.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

I love purple and flowers and am thinking this could get interesting lol.


----------



## wyntersmum (Jul 31, 2011)

colin is by far better looking than i am lol


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

wyntersmum said:


> colin is by far better looking than i am lol


Awww he is too cute :thumbup:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I change mine now & then, sometimes I like something animally, sometimes something humorous, my current one (prince George from Blackadder the Third) I liked just cos its a bit silly


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

wyntersmum said:


> colin is by far better looking than i am lol


Awww Colin, what a cool name


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

RAINYBOW said:


> It's my bestest boy  and the reason i am here


Same here Rainybows! Same here


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> I change mine now & then, sometimes I like something animally, sometimes something humorous, my current one (prince George from Blackadder the Third) I liked just cos its a bit silly


Prince George is a LEGEND :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2011)

Mines my special boy Toby. He died instantly after being run over and earlier this year I got him on my avatar with help from a mod. I'd always wanted him there another pf member showed me how I could do it as I had no pic of him on the computer I couldn't figure itout so a mod did it fir me and here he is.:thumbup:


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> I change mine now & then, sometimes I like something animally, sometimes something humorous, my current one (prince George from Blackadder the Third) I liked just cos its a bit silly


My lord I have a cunning plan!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Lavenderb said:


> My lord I have a cunning plan!


Its so cunning you could put a tail on it & call it a weasel


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

danielled said:


> Mines my special boy Toby. He died instantly after being run over and earlier this year I got him on my avatar with help from a mod. I'd always wanted him there another pf member showed me how I could do it as I had no pic of him on the computer I couldn't figure itout so a mod did it fir me and here he is.:thumbup:


You're aviator is lovely Dan! and a tribute to Toby (who I used to think was a fish) don't you DARE change it!
DT


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

It's me and my dog


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

mine is of Mavis..always has been the same picture and i think it will always be of her..she is my princess :thumbup:


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Jamie said:


> It's me and my dog


and a lovely dog it is too Jamie


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

DT said:


> and a lovely dog it is too Jamie


Ah thank you


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

I had the dogs in my avatar and siggy for quite a while so I thought it was time to give the cats a turn!!
(I am limited to the pics in my album which a more techy friend put in for me though!)


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2011)

DT said:


> You're aviator is lovely Dan! and a tribute to Toby (who I used to think was a fish) don't you DARE change it!
> DT


He was deffo my cat DT. He hadn't grown fins in his short life. I don't want to change it, my cat stays.:thumbup:


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

I chose mine because it was a pic of my dogs together, just how hey always were,always together, sadly we lost charlie on friday,but hes on here to stay.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

I choose my pets usually.. After all the reason I joined the forum was because of my pets..

Or if I get sent a good pic.. For letting people know how it is or what happens to dogs in pounds.. then Irl pop that one on..


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Coz I am dirty minded, love joking around and having fun.


 There seems to be a few share your sense of humour


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

cos its my kitty... except it doesnt even bloody work for some reason.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2011)

Mine is a little joke between friends, because we are NAUGHTY!!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

When i read your little avatar that is a joke.. It reads to me like.. abra cadabra.. Your still a bitch.. so basically in my eyes its telling anyone who looks.. they are a bitch??


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> When i read your little avatar that is a joke.. It reads to me like.. abra cadabra.. Your still a bitch.. so basically in my eyes its telling anyone who looks.. they are a bitch??


Now would i be so horrible as that???


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

KathrynH said:


> Now would i be so horrible as that???


well to be honest.. thats how it looks cause obviously as you say its a private joke with friends..

So being a private joke you seeing it funny.. Well if you aint in on the joke it ceases to be funny..


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> well to be honest.. thats how it looks cause obviously as you say its a private joke with friends..
> 
> So being a private joke you seeing it funny.. Well if you aint in on the joke it ceases to be funny..


Sorry I mean little joke.. not private..


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

I just loved this picture of one of the little baby seahorses with its daddy! 

The pics of my boys in the banner is probably my favourite picture of the two of them together. They look like they're walking along, having a chat, without a care in the World!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

LouiseH said:


> I just loved this picture of one of the little baby seahorses with its daddy!
> 
> The pics of my boys in the banner is probably my favourite picture of the two of them together. They look like they're walking along, having a chat, without a care in the World!


I thought they were putting the world to rights..


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

I love the avatars on here! some display members pride in their pets - others, like our dress express the indivuality My worst nightmare turning up at a wedding or a posh do in the same dress as another guest
lol
DT


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

DT said:


> I love the avatars on here! some display members pride in their pets - others, like our dress express the indivuality My worst nightmare turning up at a wedding or a posh do in the same dress as another guest
> lol
> DT


My avatar at present.. Its Showing our own satellite dish.. :lol:


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

um well i chose mine because... its me? and im holding a sunflower that i decided to steal whilst drunk! but it was growing in the middle of town up against a wall and was not very big and broken anyway... im not a bad person honest


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> My avatar at present.. Its Showing our own satellite dish.. :lol:


You should be ashamed of yourself!
It should be showing a weim


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

lil muppet said:


> um well i chose mine because... its me? and im holding a sunflower that i decided to steal whilst drunk! but it was growing in the middle of town up against a wall and was not very big and broken anyway... im not a bad person honest


And there was me thinking.. it was your new hat..


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> My avatar at present.. Its Showing our own satellite dish.. :lol:


Ah but can he pick up Jazz FM


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> well to be honest.. thats how it looks cause obviously as you say its a private joke with friends..
> 
> So being a private joke you seeing it funny.. Well if you aint in on the joke it ceases to be funny..


ok well you are clearly reading far too much into then i think. 

It is an avatar, it is that simple.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

DT said:


> You should be ashamed of yourself!
> It should be showing a weim


The pesky weims were my avatar for 3 years..  i just fancied a change..


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> The pesky weims were my avatar for 3 years..  i just fancied a change..


But the weims are out numbered! shame on you


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

simplysardonic said:


> Ah but can he pick up Jazz FM


If jazz fm has food .. Yes.. lol His ears here the slightest of noise.. then his nose goes into action.. He is an all in one nosey parker..


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

LouiseH said:


> I just loved this picture of one of the little baby seahorses with its daddy!
> 
> *The pics of my boys in the banner is probably my favourite picture of the two of them together. They look like they're walking along, having a chat, without a care in the World![/*QUOTE]
> 
> I love that picture - the littlest hobo tune comes into my head when I see it, and that was before the dulux ad


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

DT said:


> I love the avatars on here! some display members pride in their pets - others, like our dress express the indivuality My worst nightmare turning up at a wedding or a posh do in the same dress as another guest
> lol
> DT


Imagine if there where 5 or 6 of you in the same dress. It would look like yyou all belonged to some sort of secret cult


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

Mine is just my boy, whichever photo I happen to like at the time. And my signature is my signature. And that's it, pure and simple. No hidden message, no forum politics or up yours, no I'm part of this clique, etc. Just my boy


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

myshkin said:


> LouiseH said:
> 
> 
> > I just loved this picture of one of the little baby seahorses with its daddy!
> ...


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Just a recent one of my pride and joy.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Chose one of my two girls because they love each other so much :001_wub:


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

Mine's Boudicca, (well, Alex Kingston in the film). A thread this week got me thinking about the Celts and how Boudicca was my all time heroine - I like her attitude in the face of defeat


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

mine is my beautiful grandchildren archie and julia :thumbup:


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

hawksport said:


> Imagine if there where 5 or 6 of you in the same dress. It would look like yyou all belonged to some sort of secret cult


 May i do
and its halloween soon


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Avatars are a lovely thing  They are supposed to hold and image or writing that best represents you as a person ... so every time someone sees your post they become familiar with you. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avatar_(computing)

 It's important when choosing an av that you think about this, because if you don't you could wind up making yourself look a bit silly ... or worse 

Mine is of Oscar, my newest addition and part of me. I change now and again to show the other parts of me :001_wub:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Aurelia said:


> Avatars are a lovely thing  They are supposed to hold and image or writing that best represents you as a person ... so every time someone sees your post they become familiar with you. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avatar_(computing)
> 
> It's important when choosing an av that you think about this, because if you don't you could wind up making yourself look a bit silly ... or worse
> 
> Mine is of Oscar, my newest addition and part of me. I change now and again to show the other parts of me :001_wub:


For the record.. I do not have ears like Bob.. so I they defo aren't a part of me..


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I chose mine because I had the dogs in my signature so decided to have the guinea pigs as my Avatar 
I keep thinking about changing it because sadly the guinea pigs are no longer with me - but I just can't bring myself to do it.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> For the record.. I do not have ears like Bob.. so I they defo aren't a part of me..


You don't? 

*Uses mind bleach again as it clearly didn't work the first time* 

Nah, they are part of your life, so part of who you are


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

mines of me and welshcrazy (my cyber mum), memories of the best mini breaks we keep having :thumbup: :scared: :lol:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Fleur said:


> I chose mine because I had the dogs in my signature so decided to have the guinea pigs as my Avatar
> I keep thinking about changing it because sadly the guinea pigs are no longer with me - but I just can't bring myself to do it.


Nooooo...the piggies are lovely...i cant remember you having anything else


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

Mine is the nicest pic I have of ren and stimpy together! 

xxx


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Aurelia said:


> You don't?
> 
> *Uses mind bleach again as it clearly didn't work the first time*
> 
> Nah, they are part of your life, so part of who you are


MMMM I dont know about your pets.. But mine aren't a part.... they rule it.:yikes:. They rule my whole life.. And anyone else who has pets.. im sure.. you all know what I mean.. you need to go out.. right has fido had a pee.... Or is felix locked in the correct room with litter water and food.. and plenty of toys.. And out.. and you have to go home.. to make sure fido and felix are on there best behaviour.. And to make sure they aren't lonely being left all alone..:crying: :lol:


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Aurelia said:


> Avatars are a lovely thing  They are supposed to hold and image or writing that best represents you as a person ... so every time someone sees your post they become familiar with you. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avatar_(computing)
> 
> It's important when choosing an av that you think about this, because if you don't you could wind up making yourself look a bit silly ... or worse
> 
> Mine is of Oscar, my newest addition and part of me. I change now and again to show the other parts of me :001_wub:


are you suggesting I am a 'dog'


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2011)

Aurelia said:


> Avatars are a lovely thing  They are supposed to hold and image or writing that best represents you as a person ... so every time someone sees your post they become familiar with you. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avatar_(computing)
> 
> It's important when choosing an av that you think about this, because if you don't you could wind up making yourself look a bit silly ... or worse
> 
> Mine is of Oscar, my newest addition and part of me. I change now and again to show the other parts of me :001_wub:


Very true Aurelia. And oscar is gorgeous as well, maybe you need a hair cut soon though. :thumbup:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> MMMM I dont know about your pets.. But mine aren't a part.... they rule it.:yikes:. They rule my whole life.. And anyone else who has pets.. im sure.. you all know what I mean.. you need to go out.. right has fido had a pee.... Or is felix locked in the correct room with litter water and food.. and plenty of toys.. And out.. and you have to go home.. to make sure fido and felix are on there best behaviour.. And to make sure they aren't lonely being left all alone..:crying: :lol:


Totally agree, we don't go on holiday because of them, go out for more than a couple of hours because of them, have animal disliking people enter our home because of them. They rule our roost & I wouldn't have it any other way:thumbup:


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> myshkin said:
> 
> 
> > I loved that show as a child, a Facebook friend posted a clip of it just a few minutes ago & I went all :001_wub: over the dog again
> ...


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

DT said:


> are you suggesting I am a 'dog'


Oh dear oh dear,.. You know I nearly put something similar.. But thought.. mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.. Oh and that was something similar to what you put.. lol


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

myshkin said:


> simplysardonic said:
> 
> 
> > When I'm running with BC off the lead, and see him trotting along in front of me, I start singing the song....maybe tomorrow...
> ...


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> Totally agree, we don't go on holiday because of them, go out for more than a couple of hours because of them, have animal disliking people enter our home because of them. They rule our roost & I wouldn't have it any other way:thumbup:


I was just going to add about holidays :lol:

And I worry about being broken in to ... Not because people might steal my belongings, but because I worry they would let the cats & dogs out :scared:

It's such a relief every time we pull down our driveway and see the doors and windows are still intact


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

KathrynH said:


> Very true Aurelia. And oscar is gorgeous as well, maybe you need a hair cut soon though. :thumbup:


Nice Avatar Kath :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2011)

Aurelia said:


> Nice Avatar Kath :lol:


Thanks i like a bit of a change, i have had a pic of my sasha up since i joined.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

KathrynH said:


> Thanks i like a bit of a change, i have had a pic of my sasha up since i joined.


*Love ya avitar Kath.:thumbup::lol::lol::lol:*


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

KathrynH said:


> Thanks i like a bit of a change, i have had a pic of my sasha up since i joined.





JANICE199 said:


> *Love ya avitar Kath.:thumbup::lol::lol::lol:*





xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Coz I am dirty minded, love joking around and having fun.


Great Avatars girls!

Are they your own design or did you get some help?:thumbup:


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

Mine's of my lovely little Cleo. She's the only gecko I've hatched out and raised my self,such a strong personality she has too!


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

Aurelia said:


> Avatars are a lovely thing  *They are supposed to hold and image or writing that best represents you as a person ... so every time someone sees your post they become familiar with you. * http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avatar_(computing)
> 
> It's important when choosing an av that you think about this, because if you don't you could wind up making yourself look a bit silly ... or worse
> 
> Mine is of Oscar, my newest addition and part of me. I change now and again to show the other parts of me :001_wub:


Ohhh...in that case I feel the need to explain that mine doesn't reflect my attitude to people! My attitude to life's little trials and tribulations, yes! As with many other things I chose what it meant to me over what others might read into it....sorry folks, I'm not really coming at you with a sword! :laugh:


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

The only time I use an avatar the same as anyone else's is when I am supporting something like Leukemia Awareness, Melanoma Awarenes both of which I have or have had. Otherwise it is a picture of my wonderful beautiful son, not that he's anymore important than my other kids just he was ripped from me for no apparent reason....


----------



## tjk (Sep 1, 2010)

when i look at this pic i feel happy im me and proud of how far ive come over the last couple of months and for the first time ever i wanted people to see me


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

tjk said:


> when i look at this pic i feel happy im me and proud of how far ive come over the last couple of months and for the first time ever i wanted people to see me


Wow, thats amazing that you have found the confidence to do that 

It's really interesting how much hidden depth there is in something as simple as an Avatar


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

RAINYBOW said:


> Wow, thats amazing that you have found the confidence to do that
> 
> It's really interesting how much hidden depth there is in something as simple as an Avatar


Your avatar is lovely Rainybows But can I ask - is you tongue hanging out for 'something 'spicey''
lol
DT
xx


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Because he is gorgeous :thumbup: and all MINE


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

DT said:


> Your avatar is lovely Rainybows But can I ask - is you tongue hanging out for 'something 'spicey''
> lol
> DT
> xx


LOL, he has just had a good run :thumbup:


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

RAINYBOW said:


> LOL, he has just had a good run :thumbup:


Oh! did you read Aurillas post re the meaning of avatars and how they are meant to 'express' the member
Again I ask! what is your tongue hanging out for come on!! Share


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

DT said:


> Oh! did you read Aurillas post re the meaning of avatars and how they are meant to 'express' the member
> Again I ask! what is your tongue hanging out for come on!! Share


I supposei could say it expresses my "cheeky" side but tbh its just a nice picture of the hound


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

Mine is always changing.. having so many furbabies I feel guilty that I keep putting Reu up 

hence why I did my massiiivvveee siggy pic :lol:

its emleigh my evil puddycat at the mo haha


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

We chose Oscar for our avatar because he's a 'not so little' miracle. 

He beat all the odds life set against him and has grown into a Dog much admired and envied by other Sar' owners and Breeders alike.

Besides, his kennel name is 'Saceros King of Wolves' and we thought it only right and fitting that his royal portrait should be on a stamp.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

mstori said:


> Mine is always changing.. having so many furbabies I feel guilty that I keep putting Reu up
> 
> hence why I did my massiiivvveee siggy pic :lol:
> 
> its emleigh my evil puddycat at the mo haha


Well you avator should come under the false advertising act!
It is portraying that you are quiet and laid back according to Aurielas theory

The last time I imagine you to have been quiet would have been afore you learnt to speak  And I bet then you were vocal in other directions! So maybe the last time you were really silent were when you were just a 'glint' in Daddy's eye

lol
DT
x


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

DT said:


> Well you avator should come under the false advertising act!
> It is portraying that you are quiet and laid back according to Aurielas theory
> 
> The last time I imagine you to have been quiet would have been afore you learnt to speak  And I bet then you were vocal in other directions! So maybe the last time you were really silent were when you were just a 'glint' in Daddy's eye
> ...


haha.. actually im very shy, well unless Ive had a bottle of vodka haha.. but I always fight for what I believe in 
.. as for emleigh.. the only good pics i get of her are when she is asleep.. otherwise she is getting ready for attack  she loves everyone but me.. even though I keep telling her no one else wanted her, and how much I had to fight to get her :lol:

that made me literally LOL


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

I had a pic of my little Jinks for ages ...........but I change as my mood takes me - similar to the signatures too!  and peoples locations - ive seen some very interesting ones from certain people!!!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

My avatar is of Inca one of my gorgeous girlies, like my signature everything is personal to _me_, i dont come on here to be part of some clique i come on here only because of my love of animals ...so i would never want the same avatar or signature as anyone else, i have my own mind.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Tbo I dont take it too seriously all this avatar and signature malarky! far more important things to worry about in life :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> Tbo I dont take it too seriously all this avatar and signature malarky! far more important things to worry about in life :thumbup::thumbup:


God hun you are so right. This is a PET FORUM after all, think SOME people need to get over themselves. :thumbup:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

KathrynH said:


> God hun you are so right. This is a PET FORUM after all, think SOME people need to get over themselves. :thumbup:


Ohhhh now be careful Kathryn!! you have not got a picture of your PET as your Avatar or signature!!!!!  you are a disgrace to the forum!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> Ohhhh now be careful Kathryn!! you have not got a picture of your PET as your Avatar or signature!!!!!  you are a disgrace to the forum!!!


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

I find these good


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

KathrynH said:


> ok well you are clearly reading far too much into then i think.
> 
> It is an avatar, it is that simple.


I have to agree on this one Kath, our Avitars are our own personal icons, and we choose what we want in them. Just because we have ours like this does not mean it is personal to anyone reading out posts, that is like saying we look at other members avitars and saying that their dogs are OURS. not so  Good job I havent put up the one I DO want up, now that would soooo cause a stir.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> I find these good


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

gorgeous said:


> Great Avatars girls!
> 
> Are they your own design or did you get some help?:thumbup:


My sister got this as her signature in her forum, and I stole it off her. I love it.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> My sister got this as her signature in her forum, and I stole it off her. I love it.


What defines a bitch?, can I ask. People fascinate me.

Not taking any sides here btw.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> What defines a bitch?, can I ask. People fascinate me.
> 
> Not taking any sides here btw.


There is no side to take just a few of us having a laugh! some have just "assumed" its negative and about them



















How others wish to take it is up to them really :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2011)

Lavenderb said:


> What defines a bitch?, can I ask. People fascinate me.
> 
> Not taking any sides here btw.[/QUOTE
> 
> You do not need to be on anyone side, this is a pet forum. :confused1:


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> There is no side to take just a few of us having a laugh! some have just "assumed" its negative and about them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wonderful, thats what I thought you meant. So nice to see you spreading postive vibes lol.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

KathrynH said:


> Lavenderb said:
> 
> 
> > What defines a bitch?, can I ask. People fascinate me.
> ...


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> There is no side to take just a few of us having a laugh! some have just "assumed" its negative and about them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah right  Do you know what i couldnt give a flying squirrel about tit for tat nonsense but please don't insult peoples intelligence. Even the MODS can see it. On the subtelty scales it's really not very subtle.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Because one of the dogs is my Laska who I lost to liver cancer a few years ago, one special dog who wound herself around my heart as soon as I saw her and took part of it when she left. I like the picture because its with Kobi too and when he came as a pup she became his new mum and he adored her.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Because one of the dogs is my Laska who I lost to liver cancer a few years ago, one special dog who wound herself around my heart as soon as I saw her and took part of it when she left. I like the picture because its with Kobi too and when he came as a pup she became his new mum and he adored her.


Gorgeous they are too


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> Yeah right  Do you know what i couldnt give a flying squirrel about tit for tat nonsense but please don't insult peoples intelligence. Even the MODS can see it. On the subtelty scales it's really not very subtle.


Where is there any tit for tat???  and what can the mods see exactly?? oh is the same mods that can see where someone recently left because of how they have been treated on here?? they seem to let that slide without much conviction but a stupid saying said in jest is suddenly of grave importance .....mmmmm smacks of hypocrasy - im not trying to be subtle Rainy if I was to call someone a bitch for derogatory reasons believe me I would and I would tell em why.

Oh and please dont insult my intelligence either ive seen certain peoples Locations and signatures on here where there is so a hidden meaning meant for certain members - but thats ok isnt it - when its your friends!


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Where is there any tit for tat???  and what can the mods see exactly?? oh is the same mods that can see where someone recently left because of how they have been treated on here?? they seem to let that slide without much conviction but a stupid saying said in jest is suddenly of grave importance .....mmmmm smacks of hypocrasy - im not trying to be subtle Rainy if I was to call someone a bitch for derogatory reasons believe me I would and I would tell em why.


But if you are so pissed off with the way the MODS have behaved and feel it necessary to have all these statements on your avatars etc why are you here ?

As you so rightly say It's just a Petforum and there are more important things going on in the world 

Basically if stuff has happened that you aren't happy about and you have complained and nothing has been done then why not just walk away. TBH it is what i did for a while when i got frustrated with this place.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> But if you are so pissed off with the way the MODS have behaved and feel it necessary to have all these statements on your avatars etc why are you here ?
> 
> As you so rightly say It's just a Petforum and there are more important things going on in the world
> 
> Basically if stuff has happened that you aren't happy about and you have complained and nothing has been done then why not just walk away. TBH it is what i did for a while when i got frustrated with this place.


Im not frustrated  I was using that as a prime example where maybe the mods have their priorities wrong if they are getting upset about a few avatars and yet are happy for members to leave the forum disgruntled...anyway thats another story - I dont need to leave the forum for a bit im cool

notice you didnt answer my query on the locations and sigs of certain peeps


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> Yeah right  Do you know what i couldnt give a flying squirrel about tit for tat nonsense but please don't insult peoples intelligence. Even the MODS can see it. On the subtelty scales it's really not very subtle.





RAINYBOW said:


> But if you are so pissed off with the way the MODS have behaved and feel it necessary to have all these statements on your avatars etc why are you here ?
> 
> As you so rightly say It's just a Petforum and there are more important things going on in the world
> 
> Basically if stuff has happened that you aren't happy about and you have complained and nothing has been done then why not just walk away. TBH it is what i did for a while when i got frustrated with this place.


*Seems some of our avitars are p*ssing some of you off...:thumbup:
As for walking away,why should people? Fair play SHOULD be the rule.*


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2011)

How pathetic of grown woman to moan about an avatar!! 

We are not the ones that are harping about them, so if people don't like it why don't they leave??? :thumbup::thumbup:

We have not moaned or harped on about OTHERS little comments on there signatures or on there profiles. 

We do not need to make a public show of those so why do you all need to moan about our's??


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

KathrynH said:


> How pathetic of grown woman to moan about an avatar!!
> 
> We are not the ones that are harping about them, so if people don't like it why don't they leave??? :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> ...


*I'm so lmfao here..Good that someone else has advertised them for us.:thumbup::lol::lol::lol:*


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

Mines of my 2 beagles :thumbup:


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Apologies, i was trying to have a grown up conversation with Suzy about it but seems thats not possible without "the gang" rocking up and i really can't be arsed with this bull. Some of us genuinely do have bigger things to worry about. 

I came on here for a bit of light relief from stuff. 

Like i said i couldn't give a toss about the Avatar but don't try and dress it up as something else


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2011)

RAINYBOW said:


> Apologies, i was trying to have a grown up conversation with Suzy about it but seems thats not possible without "the gang" rocking up and i really can't be arsed with this bull. Some of us genuinely do have bigger things to worry about.
> 
> I came on here for a bit of light relief from stuff.
> 
> Like i said i couldn't give a toss about the Avatar but don't try and dress it up as something else


So toddle off back to your own "little gang" then if you don't care. 

bye


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> Apologies, i was trying to have a grown up conversation with Suzy about it but seems thats not possible without "the gang" rocking up and i really can't be arsed with this bull. Some of us genuinely do have bigger things to worry about.
> 
> I came on here for a bit of light relief from stuff.
> 
> Like i said i couldn't give a toss about the Avatar but don't try and dress it up as something else


*I don't think anyone is dressing it up at all.What you see is what is meant.*


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

KathrynH said:


> So toddle off back to your own "little gang" then if you don't care.
> 
> bye


Grow Up


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Mines been of me and my dog for some time, but I really should change it to one of my cat. He deserves some Pet Forum exposure! Will see what I can do!


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2011)

RAINYBOW said:


> Grow Up


sorry me grow up, and your a middle aged woman moaning about some member's avatar. :dita::dita:


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

classixuk said:


> Mines been of me and my dog for some time, but I really should change it to one of my cat. He deserves some Pet Forum exposure! Will see what I can do!


Never knew you have a cat. You've been hiding that pussy all this time tut tut


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> Apologies, i was trying to have a grown up conversation with Suzy about it but seems thats not possible without "the gang" rocking up and i really can't be arsed with this bull. Some of us genuinely do have bigger things to worry about.
> 
> I came on here for a bit of light relief from stuff.
> 
> Like i said i couldn't give a toss about the Avatar but don't try and dress it up as something else


Fair play Rainy - but seriously I just wish you could see and know what others have said/put on here about others - some people I think you see thru rose tainted glasses sometimes. - now there really is no need for all this whoo haaa like you say there is lots of genuine stuff going off in ALL our lives that is far more important - it was just a bit of light relief


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Fair play Rainy - but seriously I just wish you could see and know what others have said/put on here about others - some people I think you see thru rose tainted glasses sometimes. - now there really is no need for all this whoo haaa like you say there is lots of genuine stuff going off in ALL our lives that is far more important - it was just a bit of light relief


hence why i used the tit for tat term and i said i couldnt give a flying squirrel. All i said is was it wasn't very subtle :001_cool:

Maybe i see some members for what they are warts and all and i still like them because ultimately they are a good person, that seems to make me guilty of all sorts by association which is a bit of a shame.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> hence why i used the tit for tat term and i said i couldnt give a flying squirrel. All i said is was it wasn't very subtle :001_cool:
> 
> Maybe not but others have been even less subtle in the past lol
> 
> Maybe i see some members for what they are warts and all and i still like them because ultimately they are a good person, that seems to make me guilty of all sorts by association which is a bit of a shame.


Well yes but the same can be said for some of us too 

Hey ho! onwards and upwards!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

classixuk said:


> Mines been of me and my dog for some time, but I really should change it to one of my cat. He deserves some Pet Forum exposure! Will see what I can do!


Didnt know you had a pussy Chris!!!


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Lavenderb said:


> Never knew you have a cat. You've been hiding that pussy all this time tut tut





suzy93074 said:


> Didnt know you had a pussy Chris!!!


LOL @ you 2.

Here's my pussy, sorry about the pic but it's the only one I could find at such short notice. His name's Tigger (how typical LOL) and he's 13 years old. He's owned me since he was 8 weeks old and up for rescue. In typical kitty cat style, he decided that I shouldn't throw away my old blankets and junk as they would serve him well as a new bed!

I will get more photos this weekend from the main PC and change my avatar.


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

nice pussy.. i do love gingers


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

hawksport said:


> Imagine if there where 5 or 6 of you in the same dress. It would look like yyou all belonged to some sort of secret cult


Funny! you should make a remark like that quite a few posts resemble similar dont you think


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

I could have used pics of long gone pets for my Avatar, but I like querky creatures & what could be more so than a dragon eating an icecream.
I do change from time to time, when I think about it.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

classixuk said:


> LOL @ you 2.
> 
> Here's my pussy, sorry about the pic but it's the only one I could find at such short notice. His name's Tigger (how typical LOL) and he's 13 years old. He's owned me since he was 8 weeks old and up for rescue. In typical kitty cat style, he decided that I shouldn't throw away my old blankets and junk as they would serve him well as a new bed!
> 
> I will get more photos this weekend from the main PC and change my avatar.


Awww he is gorgeous Chris! :thumbup::thumbup:xxx


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Valanita said:


> I could have used pics of long gone pets for my Avatar, but I like querky creatures & what could be more so than a dragon eating an icecream.
> I do change from time to time, when I think about it.


Bugger. I thought you were really cool and actually owned a pet dragon!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Lavenderb said:


> What defines a bitch?, can I ask. People fascinate me.
> 
> Not taking any sides here btw.[/QUOTE
> 
> Mine is my ex mother in law, how I'd love for her to see this, coz she was a BITCH as still is. My sister having same problems in her married life with her BITCH of a mil.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*All this fuss about avitars, some of the sigs are just as bad.But nothing has been said about those.*


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

classixuk said:


> Bugger. I thought you were really cool and actually owned a pet dragon!


:biggrin::biggrin:

Oh! I do so wish I could.
I'd like to own 
Kilgharrah
Kilgharrah - Merlin Wiki - BBC, NBC TV Series

Though on second thoughts, no one could own him, he's his own Dragon.:thumbup:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Jeepers.. You people dont half make me laff my socks off.. I post comments about what I see.. lol 

If you have a problem.. With myself or any other Mod.. why dont you try pm'ing them.. to try and resolve it.. Rather than turning this thread into.. jeepers I dont know what.. lol


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> Jeepers.. You people dont half make me laff my socks off.. I post comments about what I see.. lol
> 
> If you have a problem.. With myself or any other Mod.. why dont you try pm'ing them.. to try and resolve it.. Rather than turning this thread into.. jeepers I dont know what.. lol


Avatars are like knickers! you need to change em regularly to keep em fresh!
Shall be changing mine later today


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

might change mine to a bucket of popcorn...


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

gorgeous said:


> might change mine to a bucket of popcorn...


Oh! like the sound of that! popcorn at the reaady 24/7 - can you get me one please!
We'll never have to send out for it again!


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

DT said:


> Oh! like the sound of that! popcorn at the reaady 24/7 - can you get me one please!
> We'll never have to send out for it again!


no probs,,,i'll get the popcorn,,,can you get the wine??


----------



## tjk (Sep 1, 2010)

i have some wine 

realy tho why has this thread turned wierd  im obviously missing things on this forum lol  and why am i not in a gang


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

gorgeous said:


> no probs,,,i'll get the popcorn,,,can you get the wine??


Reckon I can do that!


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

tjk said:


> i have some wine
> 
> realy tho why has this thread turned wierd  im obviously missing things on this forum lol  and why am i not in a gang


Maybe you are but it is so secret you didnt know


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> Jeepers.. You people dont half make me laff my socks off.. I post comments about what I see.. lol
> 
> If you have a problem.. With myself or any other Mod.. why dont you try pm'ing them.. to try and resolve it.. Rather than turning this thread into.. jeepers I dont know what.. lol


*I for one have not had a problem with you as a mod...As the saying goes,you can please some of the people some of the time,but not all of the people all of the time.xx*


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

tjk said:


> i have some wine
> 
> realy tho why has this thread turned wierd  im obviously missing things on this forum lol  and why am i not in a gang


Best you do miss somethingsand NAH!! you dont want to be in a gang not good for you


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *I for one have not had a problem with you as a mod...As the saying goes,you can please some of the people some of the time,but not all of the people all of the time.xx*


Good Good..

Im still waiting to see if anyone wants to Pm me if they have an issue.. we can call it open surgery..


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> Good Good..
> 
> Im still waiting to see if anyone wants to Pm me if they have an issue.. we can call it open surgery..


*lmao...god no, i would'nt do that.i'd be here all day.*


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> Good Good..
> 
> Im still waiting to see if anyone wants to Pm me if they have an issue.. we
> 
> can call it open surgery..


*I HAVE A PROBLEM​*
I've lost my tin hat!


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

DT said:


> *I HAVE A PROBLEM​*
> I've lost my tin hat!












You can borrow one of mine:thumbup:


----------



## Roobster2010 (Jan 17, 2011)

hawksport said:


> Imagine if there were 5 or 6 of you in the same dress. It would look like you all belonged to some sort of secret cult


Or been at a fire sale.


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Mines my baby, end of


----------



## Cranmer (Aug 28, 2011)

suewhite said:


> You can borrow one of mine:thumbup:


Nice tortoises!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

suewhite said:


> You can borrow one of mine:thumbup:


Erm! they look a little on the SMALL side for me! But thanks anyway


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

DT said:


> Erm! they look a little on the SMALL side for me! But thanks anyway


What you saying you've got a big head


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

suewhite said:


> What you saying you've got a big head


     
bit of an understatement that


----------



## Cranmer (Aug 28, 2011)

DT said:


> bit of an understatement that












Dont beat yourself up, you're looking great


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Mine was a picture made for me from a dear friend, I couldn't think of what to use so just used it. Have had the same avatar since joining it, I was going to change it but everyone voted against it


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

My Avatar is of Prince Amir of Kinjan AKA What-A-Mess  Who's tummy certainly wasn't pink and peaceful like a Puppies should be  

Used to love him when I was little and my Boys used to love the books! And he reminds me of Max, who was my very own What-A-Mess


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

MissShelley said:


> My Avatar is of Prince Amir of Kinjan AKA What-A-Mess  Who's tummy certainly wasn't pink and peaceful like a Puppies should be
> 
> Used to love him when I was little and my Boys used to love the books! And he reminds me of Max, who was my very own What-A-Mess


everytime i see your avatar it reminds me of being a child, and reading my favourite book.. you had to turn it upside down for the other story..oh what a mess!


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)

In my picture my cats look like husband and wife. They also look like they're posing for a photo. lol


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

MissShelley said:


> My Avatar is of Prince Amir of Kinjan AKA What-A-Mess  Who's tummy certainly wasn't pink and peaceful like a Puppies should be
> 
> Used to love him when I was little and my Boys used to love the books! And he reminds me of Max, who was my very own What-A-Mess


I just love the face on your signature pic. That's the face I see every day


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

^^^

I think mine speaks volumes about me


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

Tanya1989 said:


> ^^^
> 
> I think mine speaks volumes about me


You hid  Dunno why, we're all jealous of your gorgeousness!


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

I change mine every couple of weeks normally but as I haven't been on for ages dolly has been on ages...today I changed it t me n my fella i'm going to take some new ones of my babies this weekend though so it'll be one of the pooches by sunday i think


----------



## Claire Bear (Jul 19, 2011)

Mine is Wesley pup, at exactly 8 weeks old on the day we brought him to his temp home (mum and dads) before the long trek back to Jersey.

I keep it there to remind myself that he was once a cute bundle of adorable fluff that did no wrong except piddle on the carpet.

Now he's super Beagle on a mission to systematically eat all my dirty knickers, socks, shoes, lighters, bras, anything dangling from my person...the dog is eating my life slowly but surely.

I like to remind myself that there was a good and peaceful time.

Although he's a very effect spider removal system. No quarms whatsover about gobbling up the 8 legged beasts =D


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

suewhite said:


> Best you do miss somethingsand NAH!! *you dont want to be in a gang not good for you*


Yeah, look what it did for Gary Glitter:shocked:


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

mstori said:


> everytime i see your avatar it reminds me of being a child, and reading my favourite book.. you had to turn it upside down for the other story..oh what a mess!


 Hahaha yep! I remember 

Luke's favourite was What-A-Mess Has Breakfast! 



myshkin said:


> I just love the face on your signature pic. That's the face I see every day


Thanks hon, my sig is my tribute to our lovely boy  xxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2011)

Claire Bear said:


> Now he's super Beagle on a mission to systematically eat all my dirty knickers, socks, shoes, lighters, bras, anything dangling from my person...the dog is eating my life slowly but surely.


Oh no not another knicker knicker 

Buster eats socks for breakfast, knickers for tea.

he pulls wet towels off hooks and washes his face in them and he licks the TV screen. I don't want to be reminded that he was once a cute bundle... it's too depressing 

Wesley is stunning... but then I am very biased


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2011)

sarybeagle said:


> Mines of my 2 beagles :thumbup:


And it always makes me smile  I'm trying to find a good picture of my two for my avatar but it's rare I get one of my two in the same picture


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Beagle Mafia said:


> Oh no not another knicker knicker
> 
> Buster eats socks for breakfast, knickers for tea.
> 
> ...


Lmao!!! You wouldn't change him for the world  xx

Max always had a thing about my bras! 

He'd bury his head in my underwear drawer and end up with 2 or 3 wrapped around his ears! I shall never forget the day he did this, heard a knock at the door came running down the stairs to be met by me! And a workman stood at the door! The look on the poor mans face was priceless, as he watched my beautiful GSD come flying down the stairs with a bra wrapped around his head and one hanging off his ears


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2011)

MissShelley said:


> Lmao!!! You wouldn't change him for the world  xx
> 
> Max always had a thing about my bras!
> 
> He'd bury his head in my underwear drawer and end up with 2 or 3 wrapped around his ears! I shall never forget the day he did this, heard a knock at the door came running down the stairs to be met by me! And a workman stood at the door! The look on the poor mans face was priceless, as he watched my beautiful GSD come flying down the stairs with a bra wrapped around his head and one hanging off his ears


I wouldn't change either of them. Really bonded with them this week. I've been a very naughty dog owner and let them snuggle in bed althouogh Millie actually prefers her crate.

It's Buster who drives me made... pummelled my back last night as I dared to have 1/4 of the bed 

Max sounded like a real charmer. I'm sorry I missed the anniversary on the 13th October I had planned to send a VM  I hope you are both OK. I struggle leaving my two for work everyday I'd be in pieces if I lost either of them.


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Beagle Mafia said:


> I wouldn't change either of them. Really bonded with them this week. I've been a very naughty dog owner and let them snuggle in bed althouogh Millie actually prefers her crate.
> 
> It's Buster who drives me made... pummelled my back last night as I dared to have 1/4 of the bed
> 
> Max sounded like a real charmer. I'm sorry I missed the anniversary on the 13th October I had planned to send a VM  I hope you are both OK. I struggle leaving my two for work everyday I'd be in pieces if I lost either of them.


Awww bless 'em, I am glad you have them xxxxx

Max was a charmer, a proper gentleman and please don't be sorry! We are fine, we had a cry and shared some lovely memories of our friend! Can't believe it's been a year already and I'm so scared of forgetting him xxxxxx I don't think I'll ever get over losing him, accept he's gone yes. But I shall always miss and shed a tear for him xxxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2011)

MissShelley said:


> Awww bless 'em, I am glad you have them xxxxx
> 
> Max was a charmer, a proper gentleman and please don't be sorry! We are fine, we had a cry and shared some lovely memories of our friend! Can't believe it's been a year already and I'm so scared of forgetting him xxxxxx I don't think I'll ever get over losing him, accept he's gone yes. But I shall always miss and shed a tear for him xxxx


He'll always be with you. He's always there with you in your heart.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2011)

MissShelley said:


> Awww bless 'em, I am glad you have them xxxxx
> 
> Max was a charmer, a proper gentleman and please don't be sorry! We are fine, we had a cry and shared some lovely memories of our friend! Can't believe it's been a year already and I'm so scared of forgetting him xxxxxx I don't think I'll ever get over losing him, accept he's gone yes. But I shall always miss and shed a tear for him xxxx


I wake up every morning and tell them how much I love and appreciate them 

You'll never forget him but over time it will get easier for you I am sure. Losing someone / something so dear is dreadful. I still think about my nan and she died when I was 6 - I believe it's 20 years this December.

It's weird as my auntie had a beautiful springer and I went with my nan and auntie when I was 6 to choose him. I walked him every weekend with my auntie and when I was old enough I looked after him whilst she went on holiday. The day I found out he died I was heartbroken, it was him that made me want a dog... never planned on a beagle... or two but I'll never look back 

You will one day look at pictures and smile, but the sadness will always remain... our dogs are members of our family albeit very furry ones


----------



## nutmeg (Sep 13, 2009)

Mines my future husband......... lol, I wish.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

I said it once and shall say it again! Avatars are like knickers and should be changed daily to keep em fresh


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2011)

DT said:


> I said it once and shall say it again! Avatars are like knickers and should be changed daily to keep em fresh


your meant to change knickers everyday???


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

DT said:


> I said it once and shall say it again! Avatars are like knickers and should be changed daily to keep em fresh


But you don't wear knickers do you!!


----------

